# why are my leaves looking like this?



## Danny73 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi all, I’m growing 2 strawberry OG plAnts n 2 gelato they are all getting the same nutrients water etc but the leaves on this 1 strawberry OG PLANTS HAS BEEN GIVING ME LEAVES LIKE THIS SINCE VEG AND IM IN 4th week of bloom and seems like it’s getting worse can anyone help tell me why and what I can do?


----------



## key2life (Nov 16, 2019)

There's smarter people than me here, but it looks like it wants magnesium. 

Epsom salts (1tsp per gal h2o) or CalMag will give you a quick read on if that's it or not.

Fish Emulsion works, too, but is a bit slower - and smells weird, too.


----------



## Danny73 (Nov 16, 2019)

I use R O water and am still new at this but I do add cal mag in varying quantities I’m still trying to find the happy medium I use bloom city organic nutrients but the other 3 get the same exact nutrients and aren’t showing those signs but I’m going to go heavier then normal tonight on the calmag and see where this gets me!! Thank you for your input it’s greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 16, 2019)

Its nothing to over react about. Also check for bugs


----------



## Danny73 (Nov 16, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Its nothing to over react about. Also check for bugs



I have checked for bugs and don’t see anything that gets my attention I stay on top of that preemptively I use AZZOMAX or something like that about every 10 days or so but usually have more of an issue in VEG state with the buggers I’m guessing from the humidity difference in the two tents being from about 60%rh to 38-40% rh in my flower tent , thx for the input !!


----------



## Danny73 (Nov 16, 2019)

key2life said:


> There's smarter people than me here, but it looks like it wants magnesium.
> 
> Epsom salts (1tsp per gal h2o) or CalMag will give you a quick read on if that's it or not.
> 
> Fish Emulsion works, too, but is a bit slower - and smells weird, too.


BTW all the nutrients and soil I use are fish/ocean based so I agree the smell is atrocious but the results are amazing this is my second grow with BLOOMCITY ORGANICS I use the kit and also the high yield products like kelp and silica and Alaskan Salmon fertilizer my first grow was bag seeds but you’d never know it by smoking the finish product!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 18, 2019)

You'll want to lay off the Azamax for the last 4-6 weeks of flower for safety reasons, but your plants look generally quite happy and sounds like you're happy too and that is a win win! 
Sometimes a mild mag deficiency can be most easily reversed with a couple days of occasional light foliar mist of a teaspoon of Epsom salts plus a drop of mild soap in a gallon of warm water, shake well to dissolve before putting it in your sprayer. This works to bypass any issues stemming from efficient root uptake of magnesium due to other factors in the soil or nutrient solution. It is easy and targeted and works pretty quick!


----------



## Danny73 (Nov 18, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> You'll want to lay off the Azamax for the last 4-6 weeks of flower for safety reasons, but your plants look generally quite happy and sounds like you're happy too and that is a win win!
> Sometimes a mild mag deficiency can be most easily reversed with a couple days of occasional light foliar mist of a teaspoon of Epsom salts plus a drop of mild soap in a gallon of warm water, shake well to dissolve before putting it in your sprayer. This works to bypass any issues stemming from efficient root uptake of magnesium due to other factors in the soil or nutrient solution. It is easy and targeted and works pretty quick!



thx for the pointers I’d never have guessed mild  soap could help with these deficiencies  and Epsom salts ... just to clarify this is the epsom salt we soak in ? And what type of soap are you talking about dish, dove? I do use a foliar spray e out twice a week that says it does everything you mentioned here.
I do agree on the ázomax I stop using it half way thru flower plus I find I don’t have many bugs at this stage I’m guessing the thc, trichomes and the scent from the flowers also aid in this by this half way point!
Thanks for your input I’ll def put it to use!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 18, 2019)

Any mild liquid soap, it just helps spread the spray thinly and evenly


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 18, 2019)

The soap is not to help with the deficiencies--it is a wetting agent.  It helps the solution stick to the leaves instead of beading up.

Yes, Epsom salts like we soak in.  Dishwashing soap, like Dawn.

I think it is a mistake to use something like azomax as a deterrent--that is not what it is made for.  It is made to kill mites.  If you are looking for a deterrent, I'd suggest using something made to used as a deterrent, like SNS409.

I, personally have never found the THC, trichomes, or scent to be a deterrent to mites and other bugs.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 18, 2019)

The SNS product line is fabulous! And I personally use one of the mixes for prevention (244 for mold, not mites, but the 409 is what you would be looking for in your case). They are well thought out and quite safe, and I really enjoy how they smell but I'm just weird like that lol


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)

The dish soap is for a surfactant, but yes the lemon smell is often a deterrent to bugs.


----------



## Danny73 (Nov 18, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> The soap is not to help with the deficiencies--it is a wetting agent.  It helps the solution stick to the leaves instead of beading up.
> 
> Yes, Epsom salts like we soak in.  Dishwashing soap, like Dawn.
> 
> ...


Thanks for breaking that down for me, now I thoroughly understand!
As far as the azamax I chose it because it’s 100% natural/ organic as opposed to any man made chemical I use it mainly because in Veg state I get a lot of white specs on my leaves I’m new so I know it’s bugs just not sure what kind they are and some red dots specs bugs whatever they are which seem to be the only Bugs I’ve seen and in the instructions it says to use every 10-14 days as a deterrent but like I said once in bloom halfway thru I stop plus I don’t really see many bugs at that point anyway, now the reason I say trichomes THC and the scent of the buds terps is because in every article and book I’ve read it explains that being one of the reasons these cannabinoids appear in the first place aside from pollination so I’ll take the other advise as useful and leave that part aside cuz it goes against all the science as far as I understand it but then again I’m just a rookie who knows nothing !
Thx for the input


----------



## Danny73 (Nov 18, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> The SNS product line is fabulous! And I personally use one of the mixes for prevention (244 for mold, not mites, but the 409 is what you would be looking for in your case). They are well thought out and quite safe, and I really enjoy how they smell but I'm just weird like that lol





stinkyattic said:


> The SNS product line is fabulous! And I personally use one of the mixes for prevention (244 for mold, not mites, but the 409 is what you would be looking for in your case). They are well thought out and quite safe, and I really enjoy how they smell but I'm just weird like that lol


I’m going to look into these products I imagine they can be found on Amazon and they come with instructions?


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)

The secret to successfully dealing with mites and bugs in general; choose 3 miticides. apply 1, then 3 to 4 days later apply a different one, then 3 to 4 days apply another miticide. The bugs build a tolerance to the miticides so its important to switch them up. Never spray with the lights on.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 18, 2019)

Just remember that just because a product is all natural doesn't make it safe for human consumption. You could find some organic free range poison ivy and roll a blunt with it, and you'd be in for a BAD time. I use Azamax in my grow too, but with respiratory protection during application, and never past week 2 of flower.
The SNS line uses an assortment of substances extracted from familiar safe plants. Oh and cod liver oil. I cant make this stuff up lol.Read the ingredients lists, they're really neat.


----------



## Danny73 (Nov 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> The secret to successfully dealing with mites and bugs in general; choose 3 miticides. apply 1, then 3 to 4 days later apply a different one, then 3 to 4 days apply another miticide. The bugs build a tolerance to the miticides so its important to switch them up. Never spray with the lights on.


Wow that’s crazy so these buggers  are like a virus that can build a tolerance, the advise makes sense and it’s greatly appreciated can you give me the names of the ones that you use?
As far as spraying times that much I got right it’s also on the instructions to spray right before lights out or early morning but I always do right before bedtime!


----------



## Danny73 (Nov 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> The secret to successfully dealing with mites and bugs in general; choose 3 miticides. apply 1, then 3 to 4 days later apply a different one, then 3 to 4 days apply another miticide. The bugs build a tolerance to the miticides so its important to switch them up. Never spray with the lights on.





stinkyattic said:


> Just remember that just because a product is all natural doesn't make it safe for human consumption. You could find some organic free range poison ivy and roll a blunt with it, and you'd be in for a BAD time. I use Azamax in my grow too, but with respiratory protection during application, and never past week 2 of flower.
> The SNS line uses an assortment of substances extracted from familiar safe plants. Oh and cod liver oil. I cant make this stuff up lol.Read the ingredients lists, they're really neat.


it does say to wear respiratory  protection and since it’s all natural my ass only used protection the first cpl times but I’ll heed your warning and be more responsible from now on .... as far as disposal is it better to throw in the yard or is the slop sink ok if there’s any left?


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)

we call them the BORG. avid, forbid, Dr Zyme, currently using grandevo, venerate, for the bugs and regalia for molds and fungi and I use Southern AG spreader sticker as a surfactant. Every other day for 2 weeks then 1 week until harvest.


----------



## Danny73 (Nov 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> we call them the BORG. avid, forbid, Dr Zyme, currently using grandevo, venerate, for the bugs and regalia for molds and fungi and I use Southern AG spreader sticker as a surfactant. Every other day for 2 weeks then 1 week until harvest.


Going on Amazon right now to get them although on my first grow I didn’t have any issues with mold I pretty much stay around 38-40% humidity in my bloom tent even purchased two big dehumidifiers over the summer cuz They are in a basement but ever since the cold weather came in with the pipes from my hydronic heating system it keeps my basement at around 38% RH I’m actually using a 3 disk ultrasonic mist maker in a 5 gallon bucket with the fans blowing into the intake of my veg tent to keep the levels around 60%RH I’ve got pineapple haze, rainbow gelato & white widow vegging now but they aren’t feminized like my others in 5 gal pots I planted 10 in 2 gal pots hoping for at least 5 females is there any way to sex the males aside from waiting on bloom ? 
1 more ? Is the southern ag spreader sticker better then soap as a surfactant?


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)

It works with the other products, no idea whether soap will or not


----------



## Danny73 (Nov 18, 2019)

Danny73 said:


> Going on Amazon right now to get them although on my first grow I didn’t have any issues with mold I pretty much stay around 38-40% humidity in my bloom tent even purchased two big dehumidifiers over the summer cuz They are in a basement but ever since the cold weather came in with the pipes from my hydronic heating system it keeps my basement at around 38% RH I’m actually using a 3 disk ultrasonic mist maker in a 5 gallon bucket with the fans blowing into the intake of my veg tent to keep the levels around 60%RH I’ve got pineapple haze, rainbow gelato & white widow vegging now but they aren’t feminized like my others in 5 gal pots I planted 10 in 2 gal pots hoping for at least 5 females is there any way to sex the males aside from waiting on bloom ?
> 1 more ? Is the southern ag spreader sticker better then soap as a surfactant?


Just went on Amazon boy do those products cost a pretty penny.... gonna start off with what I see it needs the VENERATE and work in the others as I can afford to but I’ve saved them all on my list already thx for taking the time to teach a rookie!!


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2019)

it is not a miticide, its a bio insecticide but I would still use PPE when spraying.


----------



## Danny73 (Nov 19, 2019)

umbra said:


> it is not a miticide, its a bio insecticide but I would still use PPE when spraying.


GOTCHA!! Thx again!!


----------



## Danny73 (Nov 25, 2019)

Good morning all.... just wanted to add this leaf deficiency chart I found on this site by @ozzydiodude that just simplified spotting and what’s needed at least as a start to diagnose deficiencies I think it’s awesome and wanted to share!
Also just throwing in a pic of a BHO trim run from my first harvest it’s GG#1 x Morning Star both bag seeds that turned out amazing in my opinion.


----------

